# Rear disc brake hardware kit



## arcenite (Jul 27, 2009)

Has anyone had any luck finding a brake hardware kit for the rear brakes? I can't seem to find them anywhere.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

O'Reilly had the parts I needed for the front of my 05.

Larry


----------

